# High school teacher tells student he can be arrested for criticizing Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

After criticizing Mitt Romney, a North Carolina high school teacher yelled at a student for asking a question about Barack Obama, telling him that he could be arrested for criticizing Barack Obama.
Sarah Campbell wrote at the Salisbury Post Saturday that the heated exchange began "with a classroom conversation about a recent news story detailing Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney allegedly bullying a classmate in prep school. It turns into a heated, sometimes confrontational debate."
"Didn't Obama bully someone though," one student asked, referring to an incident in Obama's memoir, "Dreams from My Father," in which Obama admitted pushing a girl when other students called him her boyfriend.

http://www.examiner.com/article/hig...dent-he-can-be-arrested-for-criticizing-obama


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Typical liberal response to facts.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is the audio of the discussion. This woman has no place in the classroom if she can't control herself long enough to engage in a debate with a bunch of high school kids. Also, how is it disrespectful to call obama a bully when he admitted in his own book that he pushed a girl. I don't condone bullying, but I'm more bothered by a man that puts his hands on a woman than a man who puts his hands on another man. As a social studies teacher, she should be aware that it's not slander if it's true. Now if we are to believe that everything obama wrote in his book is true; then, the comment can't be slander.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

As I always say, liberals promote tolerance and diversity......until you disagree with them. Then, you're mocked, ridiculed, insulted, called a racist, a homophobe, a xenophobe, a radical, or a Nazi.

And now, apparently threatened with arrest.


----------

